# Guess my body fat V2 (PIC) (No racism or it gets delted again ffs)



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Thread got deleted FFS. Don't post racism or whatever please stop. This is anoying me now lol.

Ok guess my BODYFAT.










Ive been told 17, but 14 by another member in the previous thread (thanks david or whoever got it delted)

so if im 14 percent and 72kg, i diet down to around 67kg using clen, eca, green tea tabs what should i be around july 29th? i want like NO ab fat and 9 percent atleast.

oh and heres me at 52kg










lifting 11 months gained 20kg

anavar 120mg for 8 weeks

megavol 30mg for 4 weeks

and **** loads of hyperbolic mass tubs and hard work i dont think ive gained that much bodyfat? (being open about using gear and hoping not to get flamed lol)


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Your diet will determine that mate. Dont just rely on the Meds. bf maybe around 14-15%


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

u've been training for 11 months and already done 2 cycles...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Somewhere between shredded and bare hench


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

CTurbinado said:


> u've been training for 11 months and already done 2 cycles...


yup


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd say around 12-13%


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

10-12% i think peoples' estimates are way high on here. certainly nowhere near 17.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno what your bf is...but ffs you look just great, don't push yourself too hard. It'll all come with hard work & good diet!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you looked better in the first pic.

First pic probably id say 12-14%

Second pic less but you lost too much muscle.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I think you looked better in the first pic.
> 
> First pic probably id say 12-14%
> 
> Second pic less but you lost too much muscle.


Think 2nd pic was the before? Seeing he's added 20kg


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

You'll find if you have a good base after years of working out, when you do cycle you'll reap the rewards better. What's your diet plan for your cut mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

boy in first pic... small boy in 2nd pic X


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

about 11-13%. imo id bulk a bit more before you decide to cut, all advice tho man.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I was thinking of a 1886 calorie diet, with 4 meals...

All chicken and rice tupperware boxes in nandos sauce...

Tuna and cous cous...

Turkey and pasta..

Overall;

195.9g Carbs

48.5g Fat

176.7g Protein

1879.6 Calories


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I was thinking of a 1886 calorie diet, with 4 meals...
> 
> All chicken and rice tupperware boxes in nandos sauce...
> 
> ...


this is your cut i assume?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Agree with bulking. Why diet down at an already small frame? Fr the sake of a few squares on your tummy just for the summer. Fck it mate, gain overall size for a whole year or two ( your still young).

Then when you cut you'll look like waaay better then being skinny with abs ( no offence mate)


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Agree with bulking. Why diet down at an already small frame? Fr the sake of a few squares on your tummy just for the summer. Fck it mate, gain overall size for a whole year or two ( your still young).
> 
> Then when you cut you'll look like waaay better then being skinny with abs ( no offence mate)


yeah this. too many people are obsessed by body fat before they even weigh in at 80k. just bulk for another year and aim to be 80k+ cut, youd look great.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

True but july 29th i'm going to ayia napa and i already got decent lats and shoulders ect, really want lower chest defintition, ive just cut down slightly from 76kg due to nipples sagging like fook  its a mind ****kk worst thing is i got a vial of t300 sitting next to me...............

.....but no i'm gunna wait till i hit 80kg before any of that


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

OP, First of all fair play, you have done very well to get where you are now mate so good work:thumb:

Hard to tell BF without seeing legs but people on here always think they are lower than they are:lol: In your pic I would say 15ish TBH

I personally don't give a fcuk about BF any more! As long as I like what I see in the mirror I'm g2g! Don't get too focused on numbers mate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got tested last week at gym and was 13% and your abs are more visible but depending on how other parts of your body are ad say 11-12


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> True but july 29th i'm going to ayia napa and i already got decent lats and shoulders ect, really want lower chest defintition, ive just cut down slightly from 76kg due to nipples sagging like fook  its a mind ****kk worst thing is i got a vial of t300 sitting next to me...............
> 
> .....but no i'm gunna wait till i hit 80kg before any of that


I'll be honest here and I don't want to sound harsh but you don't have 'decent lats,shoulders etc' mate,you just look like an average child who doesn't train,let alone takes steroids.You need to bulk,badly.I'm being blunt because you are fooling yourself and one day you will look back and think,why didn't I bulk sooner.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

PMSL Fat your such a trolling cnut! :lol: In a funny way though!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat strikes again...

btw OP why dont you focus on training, eating and resting more than pumping steroids after only 11 months in the gym, 11 months... your proberly still doing everything wrong dude!

Chillout!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

gduncan said:


> I'll be honest here and I don't want to sound harsh but you don't have 'decent lats,shoulders etc' mate,you just look like an average child who doesn't train,let alone takes steroids.You need to bulk,badly.I'm being blunt because you are fooling yourself and one day you will look back and think,why didn't I bulk sooner.


Took that onbourd mate. To be honest i fill out M t shirts with chest showing ect and am alot bigger than peers who don't train. Btw im a manlet at 5'8 so 72kg isnt too bad.

I have mates on test, dbol, ect after about 2 months training and no **** all, i actually take diet into account and am disspointed in my progress. coulda easily acheieved 80kg naturally just from eating


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Surely you should try and get a bit bigger before you cut?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Surely you should try and get a bit bigger before you cut?


He may have different goals mate, not everyone wants to be a unit!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I want to be a unit lol. My lats are actually decent you cnuts.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Manlet LMFAO best word ever!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bruze said:


> tupperware boxes in nandos sauce...


This should be an absolute staple in any bodybuilders diet well done man.

Mmmmm tupperware boxes.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Took that onbourd mate. To be honest i fill out M t shirts with chest showing ect and am alot bigger than peers who don't train. Btw im a manlet at 5'8 so 72kg isnt too bad.
> 
> *I have mates on test, dbol, ect after about 2 months training and no **** all*, i actually take diet into account and am disspointed in my progress. coulda easily acheieved 80kg naturally just from eating


Never make decisions judged on others ignorance mate!

I'm glad you took that they way it was intended and I wasn't trying to cause offence it just sometimes takes someone being brutally honest,i used to 'bulk' all the time and ended up just looking fat,until my mum saw me for the first time in the while and cried 'cos I looked like someone had inflated me with a bike pump' haha.So i have been cutting and loving it,look and feel much better.

I know it must be frustrating but in the grand scale of things 11 months is fvck all,just keep at it!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Manlet. Anyone below 5'10.

5'10 is king of the manlets

and 5'11 to 6'2 alpha height anything bigger than 6'2 is socailly awkward and below 5'6 (consider suicide)


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Never make decisions judged on others ignorance mate!
> 
> I'm glad you took that they way it was intended and I wasn't trying to cause offence it just sometimes takes someone being brutally honest,i used to 'bulk' all the time and ended up just looking fat,until my mum saw me for the first time in the while and cried 'cos I looked like someone had inflated me with a bike pump' haha.So i have been cutting and loving it,look and feel much better.
> 
> I know it must be frustrating but in the grand scale of things 11 months is fvck all,just keep at it!


Yeah, was just proud of my progress tbh. Going from not knowing anything about gym to getting 12 reps of 110 on squats and 10 reps of 85kg on the bench when i coudlnt do the bar i was just abit proud. after my fancy pancy trip to napa when im 9 percent bf, i will BULK to 85kg. pictures will be posted.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you'll achieve exactally the physique your after once you have dieted down! Fairly decent progress in 11 month's as well you look much better in the first picture, well done.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bruze said:


> 5'10 is king of the manlets


5"8 makes you the duke of manlets


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you should be bulking brah. try a lean bulk if you can hack it. u can put on weight and still have abs


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Manlet. Anyone below 5'10.
> 
> 5'10 is king of the manlets
> 
> and 5'11 to 6'2 alpha height *anything bigger than 6'2 is socailly awkward* and below 5'6 (consider suicide)


Only awkward for the guy stood next to you haha


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Manlet. Anyone below 5'10.
> 
> 5'10 is king of the manlets
> 
> and 5'11 to 6'2 alpha height anything bigger than 6'2 is socailly awkward and below 5'6 (consider suicide)


Is this with or without shoes, I really don't want to be the king of manlet's. I'm disapoint. I'm 6ft+ in shoes (love high heels) but 5,10 without.



Dave said:


> Only for the guy stood next to me haha


hahaha


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Is this with or without shoes, I really don't want to be the king of manlet's. I'm disapoint. I'm 6ft+ in shoes but 5,10 without.
> 
> hahaha


Stop wearing women's shoes then what mans shoe has a 3+ inch heel!?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

plus u took the steds to quick i reckon. you wouldve been making gains in the first year anyhoo


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

gduncan said:


> Stop wearing women's shoes then what mans shoe has a 3+ inch heel!?


lol my edit wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Stop wearing women's shoes then what mans shoe has a 3+ inch heel!?


Simon Cowell


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol "alpha" what is "alpha?"

To me alpha is a mental state, it's not about being the biggest or strongest and it's certainly not someone pumping steroids to attain a physique that is probably genetically impossible. Embrace what you have and go from there.



Bruze said:


> Manlet. Anyone below 5'10.
> 
> 5'10 is king of the manlets
> 
> and 5'11 to 6'2 alpha height anything bigger than 6'2 is socailly awkward and below 5'6 (consider suicide)


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

CTurbinado said:


> u've been training for 11 months and already done 2 cycles...


i agree, could have got 5/6 in during that time!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Lol "alpha" what is "alpha?"
> 
> To me alpha is a mental state, it's not about being the biggest or strongest and it's certainly not someone pumping steroids to attain a physique that is probably genetically impossible. Embrace what you have and go from there.


Alpha males are usually taller and stronger.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

We all have different goals, he obviously doesn't want to be big and is trying to achieve something similar to this:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Lol "alpha" what is "alpha?"
> 
> To me alpha is a mental state, it's not about being the biggest or strongest and it's certainly not someone pumping steroids to attain a physique that is probably genetically impossible. Embrace what you have and go from there.


Haha it's what insecure tall people say when shorter guys get bigger and get girls ect..

Not gunna lie though would probs consider surgery if i dont reach 5'9 by next year feelsbadman


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Is this with or without shoes, I really don't want to be the king of manlet's. I'm disapoint. I'm 6ft+ in shoes (love high heels) but 5,10 without.












These your shoes brah?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Alpha males are usually taller and stronger.


well am 6`2 and dem girls dem girls dey all luff me


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

about 15% bf invest in some calipers mate they are fairly accurate


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

14-15


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mish said:


> These your shoes brah?


Nah these brah, mirin?

Only downside to nike air max, there soles are so huge... I wasn't lieing.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Nah these brah, mirin?
> 
> Only downside to nike air max, there soles are so huge... I wasn't lieing.


Forever mirin'


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> well am 6`2 and dem girls dem girls dey all luff me


The status of the alpha is often achieved by means of superior physical prowess, though it can also be determined by *social efforts and building alliances*.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

you are exactly 14.763% body fat

Also, 6"4 brah checking in, and dayum i am handsome


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Between 12-13, if ur happy with ur physique thats what matters, if u dont wanna bulk thats upto you. I luv bulking as I do love my food. Lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> you are exactly *14.763% body fat*
> 
> Also, 6"4 brah checking in, and dayum i am handsome


I can't see how you could have got it so accurate from a picture. I think your lieing!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

15%. think people are underestimating the low level muscle mass. if you could see abs on a big guy it would be about 12-13% but on someone with a lower percentage muscle the fat mass doesnt need to be as high to give a high BF%.

i personally think you should bulk. cutting down at low level BF will make you lose muscle as you dont seem to have too much diet knowledge (honestly no disrespect intended). you will only set yourself back 3 months and a cycle worth of muscle building gains to look like any other chav in ayia nappa with a fat metabolism and a 6 pack. all the skinny chavs out there have them as they dont eat fcuk all.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

He obviously want's to look in shape for the ladies on holiday, so why the hell would he bulk before he goes?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> He obviously want's to look in shape for the ladies on holiday, so why the hell would he bulk before he goes?


This guy thought the same thing:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hes got an ok shape to him already. just lean bulk dude. u aint gonna turn into a mess for ur holiday


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Think 2nd pic was the before? Seeing he's added 20kg


AHAHHAA, cant believe hackskii missed that one!! haha


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> hes got an ok shape to him already. just lean bulk dude. u aint gonna turn into a mess for ur holiday


This.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I would not worry too much until you get far bigger(if that is your goal)i have seen and know lots of pros who would bulk without worry from your stamp,go for it and then cut in 2 years mate!


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

This kid needs to find a new source for his juice


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

ur about 13%, but why cycle with two compounds, or maybe u meant two cycles with each of those....... after not even a year training though??wouldnt hdrol suffice at this stage? is it good for the joints and connective tissues putting so much muscle on within such a short time span? anyway, lets take a look of these decent lats u speak of


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Nah these brah, mirin?
> 
> Only downside to nike air max, there soles are so huge... I wasn't lieing.


you guys need to see my updated airmax collection


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

have not read the thread, but if you cut you will have nothing left, carry on doing what you are and cut next year


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

How about you stop worrying about your bf% and put something on your bones?

I've seen more meat on a butcher's pencil.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like another case of someone jumping on PEDs wayyyy too early... OP I've trained about 18 months natural and am 85/86kg around 15% bf. Maybe try just training and eating and stop fcking around with peds and cutting until you're ready and you might look better for it.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

You Cracker


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

here we go again...

Sorry but you seem to look for trouble.. Like someone else on here

That thread title alone is you wanting attention, you obviously like the drama mate.

Bf %? No idea...


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Bulk up eat mcdonalds everyday for a month you will add solid muscle guarentee .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

supermancss said:


> AHAHHAA, cant believe hackskii missed that one!! haha


Well, you put a before and after pic up, where the before should be the first pic, and the after the second pic. :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

One day, you'll be up on that stage


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

20kg in 11 months i aint complaing.

The negativity just fuels me to work harder, as if i put a pic of myself up and 70% are hate comments or bigging themselfs up, get a grip atleast i had guts to post pics ffs.



















Pretty much all high rep deadlift work. I can get 20 reps of 100kg deep squats at 72kg.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think they really are making fun of you, your gains are better than most.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you forgot to get the shop to take off the security disc. Did the bleeper not go off??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

You need to stop shopping in baby gap for starters.

Only jokin mate your looking good! Get a good bulk going!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

If you want to be a unit,you dont need drugs you need to concentate on deads, chins dips and squats.When you can squat twice your starting weight, your starting to get there.

you dont do curls and tricep kickbacks do you?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> If you want to be a unit,you dont need drugs you need to concentate on deads, chins dips and squats.When you can squat twice your starting weight, your starting to get there.
> 
> you dont do curls and tricep kickbacks do you?


Yeah he does tricep kickbacks! Wearing his compression top too, to show off his killer lats.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate most of the comments on here are not hating on you. People are saying that you need some more muscle on you and that you used gear too early. If I was you I would want a little more muscle on me, but if you are determined to get lean for Napa then crack on. I think your BF is around 15%. Get adding cardio in 5 times a week and try carb cycling.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Will say one thing Bruze it does look like you have low lat insertion points, should make your back look pretty wide when you add more mass.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

damerush said:


> Will say one thing Bruze it does look like you have low lat insertion points, should make your back look pretty wide when you add more mass.


Yeah for all the **** taking mate that's a good point, mine are quite high which sucks.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you decided to bulk then?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

This is around 12%ish BF and not less. Mate look:

Stop wasting ur cash in cycling when u have very little natural mass to begin with - this is not any good. You cycle after a couple years of training so stay away from any gear u hear me ?

Build up the core, the mass then u may go on gears.


----------

